# tumbleweed floating plants and a HOB/Aquaclear



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to have a few little floating plants in my tank but couldn't figure out how to keep them from constantly being blown around when they inevitably drifted into the outflow area of my aquaclear filter.
Is this normal? or is there a way to keep them away from that area that isn't super ugly. Not that it's all about looks. Well, maybe it is about looks a bit.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I use to have frogbits and some bigger floating plants which I found to be hard to keep from getting doing a dance on the water surface; and at times getting pushed down by the AC's waterfall. If you want you can somehow place a transparent divider across the surface of the water like a clear drinking straw. May not be aesthetically eye pleasing. 

Second suggestion is to top up the water no there's no waterfall effect which would minimize the floating plants from swirling too much.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been keeping it a little low to try to break up that weird (is it protein?) skim coat that forms. I was worried if I didn't have any surface agitation there would be little gas exchange. Do I need to worry about that?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A tradeoff between gas exchange, fish health, and the look of swirling plants. I would see how the fish react and see if you can find a good medium. The slick oily patch on the surface of the water (as long as it doesn't congeal). As the water resurfaces from the media section, it should be enough to allow for gas exchanges. If it's a few cardinals and RCS in the 15G tank, I wouldn't worry too much. Just monitor how they react as you slowly tweak the flow or top up the water. 

The waterfall effect of the AC doesn't provide optimal oxygenation in the tank.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

super. Thanks! I'll see what I can do. I don't actually have any floating plants right now but would like one day to have some.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Be carefull with floating plants with shrimp, if you dont have a cover they will jump out, had this happen to me before


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

oh I never thought of that. I do have a cover though. I can't run topless as I have condensation issues with my crappy old house so have to keep moisture to a minimum. Bad hobby for that I guess!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

you could always try 2 air line suction cups and a thin fishing line, maybe 2lb test. If the line is submerged just below the surface it should stop the plants from floating into the flow


----------

